# Is this for real? or just bull?



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=138896

says 2009 5.2 goes away, replaced with 4.9 lower end spec??


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

bas said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=138896
> 
> says 2009 5.2 goes away, replaced with 4.9 lower end spec??


bas, I posted in the other thread. I think the OP or his LBS over there was confused. The 5.1 (OCVL White Carbon) has been discontinued. But there was a demand for this bike, so Trek may be changing it a bit. Basically introducing a 4 series bike with OCLV instead of TCT Carbon. If you think about it, it makes sense.

But the 5 and 6 series frames will remain a staple of the Madone line for the time being, I wouldn't worry about it.

zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> bas, I posted in the other thread. I think the OP or his LBS over there was confused. The 5.1 (OCVL White Carbon) has been discontinued. But there was a demand for this bike, so Trek may be changing it a bit. Basically introducing a 4 series bike with OCLV instead of TCT Carbon. If you think about it, it makes sense.
> 
> But the 5 and 6 series frames will remain a staple of the Madone line for the time being, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> zac


I agree that there is most likely some confusion on this issue. Economic factors aside, an argument could be made that Trek needed to revamp its Madone line. But considering the state of the economy, IMO it makes excellent business sense to offer an OCLV model below the 5 series sans some of the high tech features.

I'd bet that even if the 5.2 is discontinued, there will be a similar offering with a different model designation (5.3.5?)


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I hope they do discontinue the 5.2 - mine will become a collectors item!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I hope they do discontinue the 5.2 - mine will become a collectors item!!!


But then you'd have to get a air tight, vacuum sealed case to store it in and go get another Madone to actually ride!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Or I can do what the Sky Above, Tar Below did - have a lucite case manufactured for it, hermetically seal it and use it as a coffee table! That way I can always see it and it will be protected from the elements!


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Or I can do what the Sky Above, Tar Below did - have a lucite case manufactured for it, hermetically seal it and use it as a coffee table! That way I can always see it and it will be protected from the elements!


That's not true, I actually rode it the other day. For five feet. Then I spent all evening polishing it. Ride report in one year.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the sky above said:


> That's not true, I actually rode it the other day. For five feet. Then I spent all evening polishing it. Ride report in one year.


If you ride 5 feet for 365 days you will have traveled 0.3456439394 mile(s)

You might want to make that _ride report in three years_. That'll give you time to get a full mile in.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I hope they do discontinue the 5.2 - mine will become a collectors item!!!



Ya... you have the most popular mid-range road bike of 2008, and it's going to be a collectors item??


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope they don't discontinue it, I want to get one...


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> Ya... you have the most popular mid-range road bike of 2008, and it's going to be a collectors item??


Relax Marvin - its called SARCASM, and the regular posters that I converse with on the Trek thread recognize this without any question. We have history here that you couldn't possibly relate to if you're not a regular on here. 

I don't care what the economy is doing, I highly doubt Trek invested heavily in the new Madone line just to drop the 5.2 after one year.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey guys, no worries, the 5.2 is not going anywhere in either the Pro or the Performance versions. It is currently the hottest selling road bike in Trek's line, by far.

If anything, I would expect some options to be introduced to it, based on rider/customer/LBS feedback. Anyones guess is as good as mine.

I also wouldn't be surprised if the price increase for the 09 5.2s was percentage wise higher than for the other Madones, even though it probably will be the same bike frame. This is due to couple of factors: 1) Overwhelming demand, 2) Very little to no 08s in the channel (stock) to be discounted and 3) From what I understand Trek is finally almost caught up on the 08 back orders (interestingly just in time for the 09 rollout)


Don't forget that the 5.2 is not only a top of the line race platform (almost out of the box) it also happens to be a very comfortable everyday casual road bike for the riding enthusiast. While I don't have the 5.2 (I ride a 6.5) I have never ridden a "race bike" that left you as fresh as these new Madones do after long rides. Yeah some of the younger guys might like that harsh road feel, but it's not for me any longer. It seems odd, but this bike has also turned into my commuter, my run errands bike...yes it is that comfortable. 

just some rambling thoughts, sorry if I bore you
zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my Trek dealer and he hasn't heard anything regarding the demise of the 5.2 or lowering the standard of its current components.

I agree with Zac, my 5.2 is extremely comfortable both on long rides - 50 miles + - as well as tooling around locally. This bike really makes you want to get out and ride on a daily basis, doesn't matter if its around the corner or a century.

And that's what it's all about, isn't it?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think someone got the 5.2 and 5.1 mixed up... I have heard from multiple sources that the 5.1 is going to disappear. I wouldn't be surprised if that was being replaced with the 4.9. 

I'm sure there will still be an SL-spec 5.x Madone.

Trek has said they are going to offer a lot more SRAM choices this year, too.. so I imagine a Rival-spec 5.x is in the works. And why not? It's got more in common with 09 DuraAce, it's lighter than SL and its about the same price as Ultegra.

An american bike frame with american-designed parts. Hard to complain about that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> I think someone got the 5.2 and 5.1 mixed up... I have heard from multiple sources that the 5.1 is going to disappear. I wouldn't be surprised if that was being replaced with the 4.9.
> 
> I'm sure there will still be an SL-spec 5.x Madone.
> 
> ...


Not arguing your points, but I have a tough time buying into this SRAM stuff. My experiences with Shimano have been nothing but positive since the mid 80's so there's little incentive to make a move now. IMO, even the 105 10-speed group is near bullet proof. Beyond that, there haven't been all stellar reports regarding SRAM road groups, so indications are that they've got a ways to go to truly compete with Shimano. As far as where something is made, I'll put it this way. I don't know where my car was manufactured, but I know it's a Honda.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

How is the SRAM stuff... I can't wait much longer for the 2009 lineup... my bike is breaking left and right from 25 years of use.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

PJ: You don't have to argue--if you look at 09 Dura Ace, you know Shimano is buying into a lot of what SRAM has been innovating.

The SRAM stuff is great. I'm historically more of a Campy fan than Shimano--their ergonomics just don't work for me. I can see how the light shifting is popular, though... and is probably (aside from availability/saturation) the best thing going for Shimano.

If you're coming from Shimano, you're not going to believe how much more SRAM has thought about ergonomics--shape of the hoods, flared out levers, solid brake lever but still convenient shifting from hoods and drops. If you like Shimano's very light shifting, SRAM is something you will probably not appreciate. If you're a Campy user who considered buying the special edition 'red' racing levers... you'll love SRAM's crisp shifting. The lever throw on existing Force/Rival is excessive for the big front ring--but has been resolved in Red (and will come with 09 Force/Rival). In fact, CyclingNews just reviewed 09 DA and went out of their way to say the reduced lever throw on 09 DA still seems long compared to the newest SRAM/Campy.

I don't know how much PJ has spent off of Shimano, but I can say I've spent thousands of miles on 10sp Shimano, Campy and SRAM. They each have their own set of pros & cons. 

I know lots of people who only buy Honda, Toyota, Ford, GM, etc.... Frankly, I'd rather research and test drive several well-regarded cars that meet my criteria--and pick the best overall choice. I'd definitely encourage anyone who is lucky enough to get a variety of part choices (which supposedly Trek is going to improve on for 09) for the next bike to do the same... and come to their own conclusion (regardless of brand).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You missed a couple of my points, but that's ok. As you say (paraphrasing) there are a variety of choices so research, test ride and draw your own conclusions. Clearly, you and I already have.


----------

